# Burley Bee



## Bigbud (8 Apr 2013)

Anyone have any experience with one ? My little one is 6 months old and sitting up well now no want to get a trailer sorted asap for any good weather we might get  This is the only one I've seen that I fancy.

It'll only be used on bridal paths and path's as the O/H is not keen on the roads !  Need to work up to it


----------



## XRHYSX (9 Apr 2013)

it doesn't look much different to mine




I've had mine over five years now, and on the third child it's still going strong, me and the wife pull it (both bikes have hitches) we use it on the road (cars seem to give us a wide berth) cycle paths and its even done a bit of off-road the kids thought this was absolutely hilarious, used it for shopping a few times too


----------



## Bigbud (9 Apr 2013)

Looks awesome can't wait  how old were you little one's when they first went in ?


----------



## XRHYSX (9 Apr 2013)

The first two were 18 months and 2.5yrs, both went in together up until about 3 and 4,
then the three year old went into a rear carrier whilst the 4 yr old stayed in the trailer.
The third sprog has been using the trailer since he was about 8 months,
I also have a Weeride, highly recommend looking in to these,
I prefer it over the rear carrier (which is now gathering dust in the roof space) I got mine off fleebay for £60


----------



## ianrauk (9 Apr 2013)

6 months old may be a little too young.
Best not put them in a trailer until they can hold their heads up for a long period of time.
My boy was about 8 or 9 months old on his maiden voyage.

*Here's* a thread about my littl'un and his trailer.


----------



## Sara_H (9 Apr 2013)

ianrauk said:


> 6 months old may be a little too young.
> Best not put them in a trailer until they can hold their heads up for a long period of time.
> My boy was about 8 or 9 months old on his maiden voyage.
> 
> *Here's* a thread about my littl'un and his trailer.


I read that you can put them in in a car seat?


----------

